# welche BMX reifen?



## Me_and_my_Bmx (27. August 2010)

was für reifen khe mac ....
fahre eigentlich dirt und street 
was ist der unterschied zwischen khe mac 1 und khe mac 2 und khe mac 1.5????


----------



## Micha ???? (27. August 2010)

der unterschied liegt in der breite des reifens
mac1=??
mac1.5=1.95
mac2=2.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha ???? (27. August 2010)

nehm dir vorne den mac2 dirt
und hinten den mac2 oder 1 street


----------



## RISE (28. August 2010)

Und kauf gleich noch fÃ¼r 100â¬ Flickzeug und ErsatzschlÃ¤uche dazu, du wirst sie brauchen.


----------



## chasseur (29. August 2010)

Rise ich finde du übertreibst, ich fahr vorne mac 2 und hinten 1,5 (Street) und hatte 2 Platten in 3 Monaten, beide male wegen meinem verf***ten Felgenband, und die Teile sind immer noch fast wie neu! trotz intensiven fahrens kaum abnutztung, und das geilste ist das gewicht! Ich kann die Reifen nur empfehlen !


----------



## lennarth (29. August 2010)

ok du fährst also intensiv halle und grindest nicht,ja?


----------



## RISE (29. August 2010)

ZuAnfang sind die auch nicht schlecht. Gut, meiner ist beim Aufpumpen kaputt gegangen, aber war wohl Pech. Ansonsten sollte man scharfe Gegenstände meiden. Der beste Platten von allen war bei uns einer, bei dem der Reifen einfach ohne Vorwarnung geplatzt ist, obwohl das Rad auf dem Kopf stand. Ansonsten wie gesagt: wenn sie halten sind die geil, meine Erfahrungen sind aber die, dass ich Faltreifen doch lieber nur am Fixie fahre.


----------

